# Segfault'y

## LinuxTux

Od pewnego czasu podczas kompilacji pojawiają się segfault'y. Na przykład kompilacja media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7:

 *Quote:*   

> rm: cannot remove `ppd': No such file or directory
> 
> make[4]: [ppd-stamp-pre] Error 1 (ignored)
> 
> mkdir ppd
> ...

 

Logi systemu:

 *Quote:*   

> python[2967]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bfdb9f3c error 4
> 
> cupsd[11574]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bfd9baac error 4
> 
> genppd[21525]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bf93b37c error 4
> ...

 

Jak widać nie tylko to się wywala, ale też cups. Nie wiem jak to się stało.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.4.1 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
> ...

 

Jak to naprawić? Reemerge nic nie daje.

----------

## lsdudi

wyglad na na problem z flagą ppds

----------

## SlashBeast

Może coś z hardware? Procesor podkręcony? Może ram podkręcony? Albo szlag trafił ram.

----------

## LinuxTux

To raczej nie hardware. Ram sprawdzałem, w różnych kombinacjach - bez rezultatu.

Nie bawię się w overclocking, mam hasełko na bios - jestem jedynym userem komputera.

edit: dołączam wywalający się python:

 *Quote:*   

> ar cr libpython2.4.a Python/bltinmodule.o Python/exceptions.o Python/ceval.o Python/compile.o Python/codecs.o Python/errors.o Python/frozen.o Python/frozenmain.o Python/future.o Python/getargs.o Python/getcompiler.o Python/getcopyright.o Python/getmtime.o Python/getplatform.o Python/getversion.o Python/graminit.o Python/import.o Python/importdl.o Python/marshal.o Python/modsupport.o Python/mystrtoul.o Python/mysnprintf.o Python/pyfpe.o Python/pystate.o Python/pythonrun.o Python/structmember.o Python/symtable.o Python/sysmodule.o Python/traceback.o Python/getopt.o Python/pystrtod.o Python/dynload_shlib.o  Python/thread.o
> 
> ar cr libpython2.4.a Modules/config.o Modules/getpath.o Modules/main.o Modules/gcmodule.o 
> 
> ar cr libpython2.4.a Modules/threadmodule.o  Modules/signalmodule.o  Modules/posixmodule.o  Modules/errnomodule.o  Modules/pwdmodule.o  Modules/_sre.o  Modules/_codecsmodule.o  Modules/zipimport.o  Modules/symtablemodule.o  Modules/xxsubtype.o
> ...

 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *LinuxTux wrote:*   

> To raczej nie hardware. Ram sprawdzałem, w różnych kombinacjach - bez rezultatu.

 

Co oznacza "w różnych kombinacjach"? Przekladanie pamięci do innego slotu? Czy to jakieś dziwne określenie narzędzi typu memtest?

----------

## LinuxTux

Pojedyncza kość do jednego slota, bootowanie gentoo i sprawdzanie czy działa. Ale cały czas do tego samego slota. Muszę to dokładniej sprawdzić jeszcze.

Załóżmy, że to nie problem ramu.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

LinuxTux, jeżeli chcesz wyeliminować jakąś przyczynę Twoich problemów to rób to na podstawie testów a nie założeń.  :Smile:   Sprawdź pamięć za pomocą memtesta - ztcw jest on nawet na livecd Gentoo. Da nam to solidne podstawy do dalszych rozważań.

----------

## SlashBeast

I to co najmniej kilka godzin memtestem sprawdzaj je. Chyba, ze wczesniej znajdzie Ci błędy.

----------

## LinuxTux

Po jednym cyklu testów memtestem żadnych błędów. Resetowałem też biosa. I nic, nadal to samo.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeden cykl to jest nic. Katuj je całą noc. Potem sprawdz zasilacz. Raz miałem tak, że przez uszkodzony zasilacz napięcie na procku chwilowo spadało, robił różne cyrki wtedy.

----------

## LinuxTux

Może to coś pomoże: odkryłem pewną zależność, po reinstalacji jakiegoś pakietu, który działał normalnie, dany pakiet już wywala "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci". Może to coś z flagami. Trochę to dziwne.

----------

## SlashBeast

glibca przebuduj profilaktycznie.

----------

## LinuxTux

Wywala się:

 *Quote:*   

> ysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/inet/inet6_option.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/inet/inet6_option.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/inet/inet6_option.o
> 
> inet6_option.c: In function 'inet6_option_find':
> 
> inet6_option.c:363: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem. 
```

Ja strzelam, ze hardware.

----------

## LinuxTux

Prawdopodobnie coś się stało z partycją, na której był gentoo. Mówie prawdopodobnie, bo coś mi mdv wywaliło z tą partycją.

Nie musicie już się wysilać, stawiam na nowo system, bo przekombinowałem i się nie odpala.

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

